# When do squabs get out of their nests and start walking around?



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello to everyone,
I have a baby pigeon at the age of 23 days old.
It has not stood up on its legs as of now. 
I am alarmed if it has defective legs. 
When do squabs begin to stand and get out of their nest site? 
Other then this the baby is healthy and huge for its size! 
Could someone please enlighten me on this issue.
Thanks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By that age you should see them stand up once in a while but it depends heavily on the individual. If you find them facing different directions from time to time, they're obviously moving around somehow. You can try to hold his wings and help him stand up and try to evaluate how he's doing. Can you take a picture and post it?

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If I put a hand near any of the young squabbies that occasionally hatch out on my balcony, they will rear up and snap and hiss.

Does he not even do that?

John


----------



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for everyones responses; including the private ones too.
Well, the baby tends to move around with the help of its beak and belly/stomach. It's feathers have fully grown except in its abdomen area/seems quite bald.
In addition it is calm/tame and doesn't buff its feathers and neck as a defensive instant;however, it used to do this while ago.
Both parents are feeding it, even though they are mating and may actually have eggs soon.
I assume that I am only exaggurating, and hopefully given time the baby will start to use its legs. Probably the legs are not fully matured for use. I am sorry that I don't have any access to obtain a photo of the baby.
I will update on its progress.
Any further advice/suggestions are fully welcome.
Thanks again!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pigeopns2006,


They do seem to stay put pretty well usually...and as Pidgey mentions, different individuals will ambulate more than others...

Some I have seen are little 'scooters' at two weeks, and others are sedentary even though much older.

Those whom I raise, I likely encourage to be 'scooters' and they ambulate early and become accomplished little walkers or runners even for short distances, while those I see being raised by Pigeon Parents, seem much more sedantary...AND the ones raised y Pigeon Parents get STUFFED rather more than I tend to dare, too...

I have two here, being raised by their parents, who are about two weeks old, and they hardly move but for little adjustments now and then, and they are very right and happy...their Crops are often fully one third of their entire Body, maybe more...and they are perennially SO 'full' it is likely a chore to even stand at all...

Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

Mine Started Walking Aroung 3 Weeks....now Its Running (1 Month 8 Days) I Got Another 2 Little Ones...their Like 1 Week Old.......i Think They Just Opened Their Eyes...


----------



## Firstimer1 (Jan 20, 2006)

My first ever Fantail hatchling is going on 22 days old now and its climbing out of its nest and into the one next to it (its currently empty). It also climbs back in when it wants to. 

Also it is already eating on its own for about a week now. It still chases the cock around and it does feed it, but if I put feed in the nest, it will eat it.

I took and put in on the floor with the others that were feeding and it made attempts to feed with them but they were eyeing it like they were going to start pecking at it so I picked it up. 

I'm wondering if all of this normal?


----------



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

*Poor baby passed out last night!*

The poor squab passed out last night.
I feel so sad!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry.

Do you have any idea what could have happnened?

Reti


----------



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

First and foremost, the baby was in a good health as I saw. There were no signs of sickness;except with inability of using its legs. Its legs were always tied back to its stomack and could rarely flex them. Yesterday, it moved around (with the aid of its beak and belly) and was hyperactive then any other day. In one ocassion I held it in my hand and was still moving. Thus I was releived to see its progress. Last night around 10.30 p.m. I checked on it and was doing fine. I came to handle it like I do everynight before going to bed. I held it in my hand and it was still moving more and was hyperventilating due to exhaustion. Suddenly the primary feathers of the left wing stuck out from their position. I was alarmed and tried to place them back. However the primary feathers could not go back. This was frightening to see. I mean I have never seen anything like it. Its like the primary feathers were misplaced and stood upright instead of remaing gently down to the body. So, from there on I knew something was not right. The last moment that I saw the baby,it was warmed by the father.
I really dont know what the cause of the sudden death; and I would greatly like to know it, so as to avoid it from happening again.
This baby left some memory with me and I am sorry if I had not done enough.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeons2006 said:


> I really dont know what the cause of the sudden death; and I would greatly like to know it, so as to avoid it from happening again.


I am so sorry to hear the baby passed away.

The inability of the baby to use its legs does mean it is sick or could have been nutitionally deficient, but wouldn't die of that so quickly.

If you really do want to know the cause of death, wrap the baby up and put in a refrigerator and take to your nearest avian vet and have a necropsy done on the bird.


----------

